# 06 Tacoma Airbags when plowing????



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi there, new to the site and appreciate any help I can get. Basically, I'm nervous about setting off the airbags in my Tacoma. I've gone through the shop manual and discovered all the sensors and impact meters throught these modern vehicles. Unfortunately, I can't seem to find a good answer on the internet anywhere whether I should be concerned. Fisher states to keep the vehicle "under 10 miles per hour, and the airbags will not deploy". My concern is catching some ice that stops the truck cold due to the fact that I want clear a long strecth in front of my property that the city plows pile up with hard-pack and such from the street. Any advice would be helpful, hate to de-bag an on-road truck because then my daughter wouldn't be able to travel anywhere with me. Thanks again for any help or advice... my truck is a 2006 Toyota Tacoma Access cab V6 with the TRD Offroad Pkg and Rear Locker.


----------



## Remerson (Dec 25, 2003)

I would think that Fisher is right on this one... you will be fine as long as you dont go slamming into fixed objects at more than 10 mph. I believe that the airbags are set to deploy in crashes into a fixed, immovable object at 15 mph. That would be a hell of a crash indeed...

All newer plowtrucks have airbags and I haven't seen a lot of posts here about members experiencing airbag deployment when hitting curbs, mailboxes, signposts, bushes, trees, lawn gnomes, or even buildings...

You really don't want to plow at high speed anyway, leave that to the highway crews.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Appreciate the response. Been looking all over the web and haven't seen anything either about "bags" going off. Just a heck of a bill if they do. 

All my buddies have late models with there plows so it's no worry to them. So that's why I started searching out this question.


Found a link from Toyota that stated " air-bag disconnects switches may be installed on vehicles only with approval from the D.O.T. " Can't imagine how long that would take to be processed or even if they would give approval to a local guy plowing his driveway along with his father-in-laws and a couple of neighbors!!! I try to avoid the DMV let alone the DOT!!

Thanks again 4 the reply, planning for sure to keep it slow, just wanted some other opinions :waving:


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

dont worry it not going off unless you run into a brick wall and if thats the case youll be happy the activated


JR


----------

